# Doh



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

DOH deworming: 1k students in Zambo hospitals


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Precisely why we do not ever allow any of our children to participate in any medical or dental treatments at school for any reason.
Public schools are also asking for all students that have not had it, to submit to government workers at school for the MMR vaccine.
No way in the world would I ever allow anyone to have contact with a child of mine here except for our trusted family doctor.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

c_acton98 said:


> DOH deworming: 1k students in Zambo hospitals


That is MUBAR! Messed up beyond all recognition!


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

My 7 nieces in Balubohan, Rizal, Zamboanga del Norte suffered dizziness.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

My wife kept my son from school and she said they wanted to give the kids this pill but she didn't want to do this, I thought it was crazy until all these kids got sick.


----------



## lkarlovsky (Jan 4, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> My wife kept my son from school and she said they wanted to give the kids this pill but she didn't want to do this, I thought it was crazy until all these kids got sick.


Here (Cagayan Valley) they sent home a release for parents to sign. My wife refused as she had heard of problems going back to when she was in grade school. I agree, only trust your good old regular family doctor.


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

I agree with the idea of using your trusted family doctor...and confirming that the medicine has NOT expired. 

Generally, the idea of trying to rid young kids of worms has merit. 
The worms can be detrimental to growth and development.

The World Health Organisation (WHO) has recommended medication against the worms since 2001. 
medicine: albendazole (400 mg) or mebendazole (500 mg) 

Interestingly, the recommendation is for a fixed dosage, despite the size of the individual taking it, which I find questionable. 
I do not have a medical background so this question about dosage is something a person could ask their trusted family doctor.
WHO | Soil-transmitted helminth infections


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

There is a picture of the medicine on Facebook showing the expiry date as SEPT 14. Obviously it's out of date but does medicine degrade so quickly, I doubt it. I would be more interested in where they got it from.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> There is a picture of the medicine on Facebook showing the expiry date as SEPT 14. Obviously it's out of date but does medicine degrade so quickly, I doubt it. I would be more interested in where they got it from.


Most often times these medications come from the UK, US. and Australia and are used in or by medical missions that are put on by the local govts or church groups from overseas.

They are usually expired medications such as vitamins. Vitamins will degrade when outdated and is especially so when held in the extreme heat that is to be found in the Philippines.

Other medicines not only degrade quickly under these conditions, but some can become toxic as well.
But to give meds to thousands/millions of kids without a medical background on each child is foolhardy and dangerous. That's to say nothing on dosing by age and especially weight of the child(ren).

Ready for some paranoid thinking? The Philippines is in the middle of serious problems with China. Serious enough that war could possibly result.
Now, consider the possibility that mass doses of medications could (in theory) be sent from China just days prior to the start of hostilities. 
Naturally that type of thinking is way out in left field but still, just one more cause for concern--considering where we are.

Here in paradise, it is always better safe than sorry..


----------



## cibes (Jun 30, 2015)

Tsk, Too bad most of the recipients of medicines doesn't check the expiration dates.


----------

